# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Feja drejt zhdukjes?!

## iliria e para

*"Fetë do të zhduken deri në vitin 2041”, thotë psikologu irlandez, Nigel Barber, në studimine tij të titulluar: “Why Atheism Will Replace Religion” (“Pse ateizmi do të zëvendësojë fenë”), të cilin do ta publikojë në muajin gusht.*

Studimin e tij Barber e ka bërë në 137 shtete. Ndërsa, sipas tij, nga këto hulumtime doli se në çdo shtet të zhvilluar, ateizmi është në rritje. Rezultatet e hulumtimit të tij i shkroi në një artikull për ‘Psychology Today’. Ai vë në dukje se në vendet në zhvillim, të tilla si ato të Afrikës, feja ende ka rrënjë të thella në jetën e njerëzve.  Në anën tjetër, në shtetet e zhvilluara evropiane ateizmi është në rritje. Barber përmend si shembuj Suedinë (64 për qind ateistë), Danimarkën (48 për qind ateistë), Francën (44 për qind ateistë) dhe Gjermaninë (42 për qind ateistë).

Antropologët, thotë Barber, vitet e fundit merren me çështjen se pse ateizmi është në rritje në vendet ekonomikisht të zhvilluara. Antropologu, James Fraser, pohon se feja është një mjet me të cilin njerëzit ndihmohen të përballen me pasigurinë ekzistenciale. Barber beson se kjo tezë është e saktë. "Ka shumë gjasa që ateistë do të jenë njerëzit me shkollë që jetojnë në qytete”, thotë ai.

Barber, gjithashtu pohon se ka shumë ateistë në vendet ku pabarazia ekonomike është më pak e theksuar, si edhe në vendet me institucione të forta të shtetit të mirëqenies. Religjioni gjithashtu nxit shumimin, thotë ai, prandaj kjo është e pashmangshme në kulturat e drejtuara kah bujqësia, kur bashkësitë familjare kanë nevojë për krahë të papaguar pune.

Zhvillimi shoqëror, sipas psikologut irlandez, me kohë do të zëvendësojë tërësisht religjionin në dobi të ateizmit. Barber parashikon që religjioni do të zhduket tërësisht në 30 vitet e ardhshme. /Telegraf/

/Shekulli Online/Përgatiti: E.Sh/

----------


## Ceni-1

Shikoni peralla me mbret shikoni ! 

Qe sa ekziston Feja din te me pergjgjigjet ndokush ketu  ?! 

Sa jemi ne muslimanet ketu ne bote gjalle , Fe do te kete pergjithemone !

----------


## prenceedi

Feja do te ekzistoje.......sepse gjithmone do kete te paditur dhe te varfer.

----------


## iliria e para

Bukur e ke thene , por numri do jete shume i vogel.

----------


## ane

> Feja do te ekzistoje.......sepse gjithmone do kete te paditur dhe te varfer.


Shume e vertete!!

----------


## iliria e para

Fejaluan nje rrol te madh te njerzit *ne vende  ku nuk ka shprese per nje jete normale.* Nuk e dine se ka t'ja mbajne. Te vetmen shprese, inspirim dhe urrejtje  e gjejne ne xhami dhe kishe.

----------


## Darius

> Feja do te ekzistoje.......sepse gjithmone do kete te paditur dhe te varfer.


E drejte. Shto ketu perderi sa te kete dhe si Ceni-1 (kategori e re kjo)

----------


## ane

Edhe nje tjeter faktor eshte shume i rendesishem pse fete  nuk do zhduken e ajo eshte vdekja ,njerezit pergjate historise kane shpikur fe per te lehtesuar dhimbjen e humbjes se te afermve ,me nje fjale shume njerez preferojne me shume genjeshtren e embel sesa te verteten e hidhur.

----------


## ane

> E drejte. Shto ketu perderi sa te kete dhe si Ceni-1 (kategori e re kjo)


Jo aspak ,budallenje si ky ka dhe do kete perhere

----------


## Ceni-1

> E drejte. Shto ketu perderi sa te kete dhe si Ceni-1 (kategori e re kjo)


Si Ceni-1 ka njerez plote duke filluar  prej statusit me te larte shkencore e deri tek njeriu me status social qe e beson Zotin . Besimi ne Zot eshte dhurat prej  Tij , qe vetem Ai din te dhuroj , e dhurata e shperblime si  Ai askush nuk dhuron o te nderuar . Zoti ju dhurofte dhe ju udhezofte si Cenin , e pastaj do te me ftojshi per kafe hahahahah ! Sikur disa disa , e me respektojn hmmmm si vellau vellaun qe e respekton . Ju udhezofte Zoti ne kete muaj Ramazan , se eshte muaj i Madhe , e ndoshta duaja me pranohet !

----------


## Ceni-1

> Jo aspak ,budallenje si ky ka dhe do kete perhere


Po te isha ne vendin tend ane , do te isha ndejer i ofenduar !
 Kam Ramazan oje ane , e ne ju themi atyre qe na ofendojn kemi Ramazan(ose jam agjerueshem ) ! 
Faleminderit per menyren e komunikimit qe e tregoni ju afetaret !

----------


## ane

> Si Ceni-1 ka njerez plote duke filluar  prej statusit me te larte shkencore e deri tek njeriu me status social qe e beson Zotin . Besimi ne Zot eshte dhurat prej  Tij , qe vetem Ai din te dhuroj , e dhurata e shperblime si  Ai askush nuk dhuron o te nderuar . Zoti ju dhurofte dhe ju udhezofte si Cenin , e pastaj do te me ftojshi per kafe hahahahah ! Sikur disa disa , e me respektojn hmmmm si vellau vellaun qe e respekton . Ju udhezofte Zoti ne kete muaj Ramazan , se eshte muaj i Madhe , e ndoshta duaja me pranohet !


Mos perziej besimin ne Zot me perrallat fetare ,nje njeri me intelegjence normale dhe me shkollim te duhur KURRE SMUND TE BESOJ PERRALLAT FETARE

----------


## ane

> Po te isha ne vendin tend ane , do te isha ndejer i ofenduar !
>  Kam Ramazan oje ane , e ne ju themi atyre qe na ofendojn kemi Ramazan(ose jam agjerueshem ) ! 
> Faleminderit per menyren e komunikimit qe e tregoni ju afetaret !


JO ju nuk  lodheni te fyeni te tjeret ,keni tjera metoda ne kete muaj ,hedhjen e bombave ..meqe ra fjala ,sa ishte numri i viktimave ne kete ramazan tek ata vellezerit e tu arab?

----------


## Scion

> Po te isha ne vendin tend ane , do te isha ndejer i ofenduar !
>  Kam Ramazan oje ane , e ne ju themi atyre qe na ofendojn kemi Ramazan(ose jam agjerueshem ) ! 
> Faleminderit per menyren e komunikimit qe e tregoni ju afetaret !


Ceno, dua te di ti kur nuk je me ramazan fyen me plot goje? lol
(nese e marrim drejt e drejt)

----------


## Ceni-1

> Ceno, dua te di ti kur nuk je me ramazan fyen me plot goje? lol
> (nese e marrim drejt e drejt)


I kam 314 postime ne kete forum , dhe mund ta vertetojsh moralin tim pak a shume . Qellimi i fese Islame eshte persosja e moralit . Nese une i theme vete musliman e nuk i kam veprat ne perputhje me fene , si tham vetes musliman . Pamvaresishte qe te tjeret te ofendojn , te fyejn , se edhe Muhamedin a.s , e kane fyer , por ai ka  faur dhe eshte lutur per ta !!!

----------


## iliria e para

> Mos perziej besimin ne Zot me perrallat fetare ,nje njeri me intelegjence normale dhe me shkollim te duhur KURRE SMUND TE BESOJ PERRALLAT FETARE


Me fal, por njeriu duhet te jete  shume debil nese beson se Zoti ben krime, nese beson se Zoti kerkon nga ne gjera per te adhuruer ate, nese..., Lista do ishte e gjate me gjera absurde qe i thote feja..

----------


## ane

> I kam 314 postime ne kete forum , dhe mund ta vertetojsh moralin tim pak a shume . Qellimi i fese Islame eshte persosja e moralit . Nese une i theme vete musliman e nuk i kam veprat ne perputhje me fene , si tham vetes musliman . Pamvaresishte qe te tjeret te ofendojn , te fyejn , se edhe Muhamedin a.s , e kane fyer , por ai ka  faur dhe eshte lutur per ta !!!


HAHHAH  rrenen e paske te lejuar pra ,shumica e postimeve te tua kane te bejne me te krishteret dhe hebrenjet ,e nderruan se nderruan biblen e gjera te ketij lloji .
Por me shume me beri pershtypje  "toleranca" e sopuzuar nga ana jote e Muhamedit  :Mos:  paramendojeni Muhamedin ,shpikesin e librit qe thirre ne vrasjen e atyre qe nuk besojne librin e tij te jete tolerant me ata qe edhe e fyejn :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ane

> Me fal, por njeriu duhet te jete  shume debil nese beson se Zoti ben krime, nese beson se Zoti kerkon nga ne gjera per te adhuruer ate, nese..., Lista do ishte e gjate me gjera absurde qe i thote feja..


Po kete e thashe edhe une :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ceni-1

> HAHHAH  rrenen e paske te lejuar pra ,shumica e postimeve te tua kane te bejne me te krishteret dhe hebrenjet ,e nderruan se nderruan biblen e gjera te ketij lloji .
> Por me shume me beri pershtypje  "toleranca" e sopuzuar nga ana jote e Muhamedit  paramendojeni Muhamedin ,shpikesin e librit qe thirre ne vrasjen e atyre qe nuk besojne librin e tij te jete tolerant me ata qe edhe e fyejn


Nuk eshte ofendim nese une postoj shkrime mbi krahasimet e feve , dhe ajete te Kuranit qe flasin mbi ndryshimet e fjales se Zotit nga beni israelitet ! Se ane ne kete menyre mund ta kuptojm cila fe eshte e verteta , permes krahasimeve , argumenteve , vlersimeve , analizave . Qellimi kuptohet ciles eshte , pse une postoj tema te tilla . Ne e kemi obligim ti therrasim te tjeret ne fene tone ane .

Ku ke mesuar per Profetin oj ane , tregom ti mua njehere ? Per ti larguar paragjykimet dhe dyshimet qe i ke . Per Profetin duhet mesuar nga Mesuesit-Dijetaret te cilet tere jeten ja kane perkushtuar fese se tij dhe biografise se tij si Pejgamber i Zotit . E jo sic beni ju , merrni informacion nga njerezit te cilet jane genjeshtare anti-fetare , islamofob  , dhe te cilet jane te pamoraleshem ... Ju ne kete menyre vetem veten e mashtroni ! A mendon , se analfabet dhe te varfer sot jane ne bote 80 % musliamneve te cilet jane joarab te cilet e kane pranuar ISLAMIN dhe nuk ka dite qe nuk konvertohen ne Islam evropianet dhe amerikanet .

----------


## ane

> Nuk eshte ofendim nese une postoj shkrime mbi krahasimet e feve , dhe ajete te Kuranit qe flasin mbi ndryshimet e fjales se Zotit nga beni israelitet ! Se ane ne kete menyre mund ta kuptojm cila fe eshte e verteta , permes krahasimeve , argumenteve , vlersimeve , analizave . Qellimi kuptohet ciles eshte , pse une postoj tema te tilla . Ne e kemi obligim ti therrasim te tjeret ne fene tone ane .
> 
> Ku ke mesuar per Profetin oj ane , tregom ti mua njehere ? Per ti larguar paragjykimet dhe dyshimet qe i ke . Per Profetin duhet mesuar nga Mesuesit-Dijetaret te cilet tere jeten ja kane perkushtuar fese se tij dhe biografise se tij si Pejgamber i Zotit . E jo sic beni ju , merrni informacion nga njerezit te cilet jane genjeshtare anti-fetare , islamofob  , dhe te cilet jane te pamoraleshem ... Ju ne kete menyre vetem veten e mashtroni ! A mendon , se analfabet dhe te varfer sot jane ne bote 80 % musliamneve te cilet jane joarab te cilet e kane pranuar ISLAMIN dhe nuk ka dite qe nuk konvertohen ne Islam evropianet dhe amerikanet .


Cen ,ti je rast i pashprese ,me vjen keq!

----------

